# Comunicación Bluetooth con J2ME entre Movil y PIC (RN41)



## Epsilon741 (May 20, 2012)

Tengo avanzado el tema, pero estoy bloqueado en algunas partes del código de J2ME.

*Si alguien quiere ayudarme con esto, podríamos ver que le puedo dar yo a cambio (para que no sea pedir sin más).* 

PD: información tengo muchísima, necesitaría solucionar cosas más concretas (ej. lo las búsqueda de servicios desde el móvil).

Saludos,
Epsilon741


----------



## Epsilon741 (Jun 2, 2012)

Doy 100€ a quien consiga realizar ese programa (y pasarme el código, etc).

Con poder mandar un carácter del PIC a Móvil y viceversa, me basta (eso sí, de la forma como he dicho antes, con Bluetooth, J2ME, etc.)

Si le interesa a alguien, avisadme antes para que no haya problemas. (No me paséis el código sin más, sino que hablad primero conmigo, para aseguraros de que no lo haya hecho yo mismo).


----------



## miborbolla (Jun 15, 2012)

Desgraciadamente esta muy escueta la propuesta que nos haces.

¿Que movil?
¿sistema operativo del movil?
¿Que pic?

En fin, una breve descripción de lo que se pretende.

Saludos


----------



## Epsilon741 (Jun 15, 2012)

Móvil: Sony Ericsson Vivaz U5
Sistema Operativo del móvil: Symbian
PIC: 18F4550 (pero la parte del PIC no hay problema, porque ya tengo hecho un programa que se comunica el PIC con el Ordenador por Bluetooth).

Avísame de qué detalles necesitas más.

Saludos,
Epsilon741


----------



## miborbolla (Jun 16, 2012)

Epsilon741 dijo:


> Móvil: Sony Ericsson Vivaz U5
> Sistema Operativo del móvil: Symbian
> PIC: 18F4550 (pero la parte del PIC no hay problema, porque ya tengo hecho un programa que se comunica el PIC con el Ordenador por Bluetooth).
> 
> ...



Francamente no conozco el uso de java en symbian, yo lo utilizo en android, que me va bien con el appinventor que es una herramienta muy buena y se han logrado cosas buenas con el.

Un saludo.


----------



## Epsilon741 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sí, el AppInventor es muy útil y fácil de usar, 
pero tiene 4 inconvenientes (según mi punto de vista):

1) Sólo sirve para Android.
2) No permite acceder completamente al código fuente.
3) No se permite "cobrar" por las aplicaciones realizadas con él.
4) Que yo sepa, no van a continuar desarrollándolo, tan sólo se puede usar versiones antiguas de él, y con lo que avanzan los móviles, en un par de años se puede quedar obsoleto.

Por lo demás está fenomenal, pero esos inconvenientes son suficientes como para que no me sirva para lo que necesito.

Gracias igualmente,
Epsilon741


----------



## Epsilon741 (Ago 24, 2012)

Ya está hecho. No necesito que nadie me entregue el código. 

PD: moderadores, por mi parte se puede cerrar el tema. 
_He escrito este nuevo mensaje en vez de editar el mio anterior porque lo consideré más adecuado así (el anterior era un respuesta a una persona, este es para finalizar el tema)_.


----------



## 6enio (Oct 28, 2012)

Si esta hecho seria mucho pedir la publicacion del codigo?...gracias


----------



## jdelcarpio (Nov 15, 2012)

Buenas, yo hice:

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=GLyyncR2Na8&v=GLyyncR2Na8&gl=US

No sd que opinen...
Slds¡
Juan Carlos


----------

